

Show HN: Search up to 50k Domain Names - alixaxel
https://namegrep.com/

======
bbcbasic
Nice idea.

Bug: I noticed that it lists a lot of 3 letter .com as available when none of
them are.

Also offer a choice of domain name registrars as I am not a GoDaddy fan.

------
holoiii
Cool app, quick question - how are you finding domain name availability so
fast?

